# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Offline Đà Nẵng

## ktshung

CNC Huế vào giao lưu CNC Đà Nẵng

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, Luyến, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Cậu bé ngoài cùng là ông ktshung?

----------


## ahdvip

ơ, ko gọi mình he

----------


## Tuanlm

Ọp mà méo thấy gọi

----------


## ktshung

> ơ, ko gọi mình he


Bác cũng ở ĐN à

----------


## Gamo

Ko gọi mình luôn

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ko gọi mình luôn


ụa ụa. Gà mỡ ở mô rứa?

----------


## biết tuốt

> ụa ụa. Gà mỡ ở mô rứa?


nhậu chỗ nào cũng gọi gà rán hoặc luộc xé phay mà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

> ụa ụa. Gà mỡ ở mô rứa?


Hehe, em ở Sơn Trà




> nhậu chỗ nào cũng gọi gà rán hoặc luộc xé phay mà


Mấy cha đó xấu tính lắm bác ợ

----------


## Luyến

> ụa ụa. Gà mỡ ở mô rứa?


Cụ ấy ở ngoài vườn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuancoi

> ụa ụa. Gà mỡ ở mô rứa?


Thôi để bữa sau tui gọi ông ra làm quả lẻ cho đỡ tiết!

----------

Gamo

----------

